# Window screens - not the insulating type



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

Hi,

I use my vehicle everyday and like to stop prying eyes in to the back. At present I have fitted one way viewing silver screen plastic on the rear windows which is very effective as I can leave the curtains open and still see out of the window for driving and manoeuvring. However from the inside it does give the view a slightly grey tinge which Er-indoors moans about!!

I expect you have all seen the 'stick on' window sun shades for babies (from Mothercare I expect) with cartoon characters, which I've noticed tends to prevent/limit vision one way, yet give reasonable vision the other. Does anyone know of suppliers of the sunshade material and what its called, so that I can make up some screens to the specific size of my windows?

Thanks in advance to any help given.

____________________________________________________
*Steve 
aka A very wild....wild camper*
.
Click here for my van website!
.









____________________________________________________


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

I cant believe no one here can't help me with my request?



____________________________________________________
*Steve 
aka A very wild....wild camper*
.
Click here for my van website!
.









_I do like a bit of feed back to my posts please_
____________________________________________________


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Sorry I cant help Steve, but I had in the back of my mind a company in Blackpool who makes window stickers, non adhesive press on types and I have been looking for their ad in magazines to no avail. 
I thought they would have maybe sold you a sheet or what ever. They do the sunshade thingys etc, just an idea


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

Hi,

Thanks for the reply.

I'm suprised someone hasn't come across that thin stuff they use for those screens described above. Trouble is, I don't know what they are actually made of, which would make it easier to track down.

Perhaps some one else could shed some light.

____________________________________________________
*Steve 
aka A very wild....wild camper*
.
Click here for my van website!
.









_I do like a bit of feed back to my posts please_
____________________________________________________


----------

